

Nokia uses Apple’s iMovie to produce their Microsoft Partnership video - kgarten
http://www.technobolt.com/2011/02/12/nokia-use-apples-imovie-to-produce-their-microsoft-partnership-video-including-copying-copyright-music/

======
mashmac2
From the article (quoting the license agreement):

"however, individual audio loops may not be commercially or otherwise
distributed on a standalone basis, nor may they be repackaged in whole or in
part as audio samples, sound effects or music beds.”

As I interpret this, it just means that they can't export the audio and try to
sell the tracks/samples/effects as tracks/samples/effects. Commercial use is
completely appropriate (I think). I am not a lawyer :)

------
mashmac2
This article makes some big logic jumps...

The fact that they used Apple loops doesn't actually mean they used iMovie.
The loops Apple includes with iLife are usable in Garageband and iMovie, yes.
However, they also show up as loops in Soundtrack Pro, Apple's pro
application. It seems much more likely (being someone in the media field) that
they used Final Cut Studio and processed the audio with Soundtrack.

------
dspillett
Just a thought: maybe the sound loop they are referring to is a stock piece
from elsewhere, that both Apple and Nokia have separately bought license to
use?

Like you hear bits by E. S. Posthumus (<http://www.esposthumus.com/>) all over
the place. One of their tracks was use (with permission IIRC) in plasmapong
(killed by the kind folk at the game company previously know as relevant) and
I've heard part of the same track (and others that I think are their output)
looped behind film previews and adverts. It was odd when I heared it behind an
advert once - the game immediately spring to mind when-ever that advert was on
and I could never remember what the product was afterwards either...

------
khan001
lol... I won't be shock if Apple Sue Nokia for this :D

